# Why Dogs?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about. 

Why do we love dogs so much? 
Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? 
Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? 
Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? 
Have you always been like this? 
Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do we love dogs so much? Because they don't hold a grudge, always love you and really are.. simple! Unlike our human relationships!

Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? No idea. Not dog people?

Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? I don't buy it, either. They're smarter than that. They bond on a deep level. A simple level. They don't muck it up with memories of what you did yesterday or last year. They're just super happy with what you are offering NOW! 

Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? Because we love them as much as they love us. Maybe more. Probably more.  Because some of us see our fur babies as our kids. I'm an empty nester, I'm lonely and my dogs ARE my company every night when I come home from work. No one else is there, but they are and they're happy and hungry and it gives me something to look forward to every night. What the HECK would I do if I had to come home to an empty house every night? Oh no. 

Have you always been like this? Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was?  No, I haven't always been like this because I had a human child to take care of, but as my human child got into his teen years and wasn't so interested in me, my dogs filled all that in. My dogs are all I have. I am a freako, and it's okay by me.  Nope, no need for 12 step. I am okay with being looked at as the crazy dog woman.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much?
> I think because it is very rare for us to receive unconditional love and devotion from people, so when we find it in something else (like a dog) we cling to it. Dogs don't look for hidden meanings in actions either, so if you give a dog love it receives is purely, meaning it's not going "Why is she being nice to me? What does she want?" That not having to explain yourself feels good.
> ...


This is a neat thread


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Why do we love dogs so much?
For me it isn't just dogs, it's most critters. Ive been animal crazy since I can remember.

Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? 
Maybe it's willpower, or maybe it's something else. I just dont know.

Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food?
I don't think they are using us. But I give my love because it comes back to me in spades. 

Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone?
Because nobody loves us like they do, and most people are bothered when loved ones hurt.

Have you always been like this? 
I think I was born asking for a pony.

Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was? 
I don't care, I like me this way!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much?
> I was never a dog person growing up. I am surprised that I love my dog's. I love my dogs b/c they love me. They are loyal. They are NOT fake in their affection. They don't lie. They just are.
> ...


Just my feelings


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

*Why do we love dogs so much? *
A new scientific study shows that petting your dog or cat can have just about the same effect on your mood as being around your infant. Scientists were able to conclude that the hormone oxytocin is released in similar quantities in both cases, triggering feelings of happiness, stress and depression relief, as well as an increased feeling of trust. ... Plus the fact that they are cute, smart, fun and they love us back.
*Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? * No accounting for taste. I can walk by a cat but not a dog.
*Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? * Because we have made a commitment to them and they have made one to us.
*Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? * Because we love them ... we are emotionally invested, they are a significant part of our lives.
*Have you always been like this? * Yes
*Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was?* That is assuming that love and commitment are an addiction worth over-coming. nope nope


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I've always been a dog lover, as far back as I can remember. I really don't know why. I guess what attracted me when I was little was that they were cute and playful. When I was a kid, I used to be so much closer to my pets than my family. I felt like they understood and cared about me.
My perception has changed somewhat since then, but I am still a dog lover and value their loyalty and companionship.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Because we created them.


----------



## Riccosmama12 (Jan 22, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much?
> Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not?
> ...


I love dogs so much because they truly show their love and loyalty back in so many forms like cuddling, kisses, protection, training, etc. I think some people arent able to really appreciate dogs and all they have to offer is because they werent taught how to love something and not look at it as just an animal...ITS NEVER JUST A DOG!

I know I spend my time, money and whatever else on my Rico because we love him as a member of the family. I have felt this way about all the dogs in my past and was even like that growing up. No matter if its canine or human the definition of friendship is loyalty and companionship and those are the two main things that my 4 legged family member gives me.

I dont know about any 12 step programs but if you find one please sign me up :crazy:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Why do we love dogs so much? I think I inherited my love of animals from my grandmother (I called her Nanny) so it's in my blood.
Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? Don't understand what you mean. I will walk past a dog without trying to pet it out of respect for the dog/owner. I am really only drawn to Shepherds so other breeds don't have that magnetism. I hate seeing a person clearly avoiding by a dog because its a "dog". Drives me nuts.
Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? Since I don't have children they are my responsiblity to care for and make them happy with toys, bones, walks ect.
Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? They become a member and part of the family.
Have you always been like this? Kind of, but it seems to get worse as the years go by.
Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was? I don't think it would help me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much?
> They are soft cuddley warm loving and never critize and share most of our interests.
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

For me, it's all animals as well.
They don't have a voice and I can be their voice. They do so much for me in return it's impossible to list it all. On all levels. Physical, emotional, mental, etc. 

My family used to criticize me (my mom anyway) about "all those dogs", and when they moved back to this area again (lived in AZ, then AL) I told my mom I did not want to hear one thing about my dogs - that they were my family when nobody else was here, and they are going to continue to be my family. I've had a rough time on and off w/my family so I think she "got it".
Not a word has been said


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

One of the most fascinating documentaries I've ever seen and answers many of those questions is "Dogs Decoded." Netflix carries it and there is also an online stream:
Dogs Decoded | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much? Because they give so much; bond with us, accept us for who we are, are happy to just be with us; don't care if we are rich , poor, how we look, they will never ditch us for someone better.
> 
> ...


 My relationship with dogs has enhanced my life. Why would I want to overcome it. It is not an addiction than needs to be overcome.
I
Great thread Jean!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They don't cheat. 
They don't lie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dogs help us to experience our inner child, our inner joy, our inner self.

Dogs love us unconditionally, or they are happy to see us, every day, all the time, always wanting to be with us, not concerned with our looks, our weight, our language, our intellectual acumen, they do not judge us.

They are dependent, but they can be trained, they will work for us, they give those of us who are shy something to take the focus of people off of us and onto them. So we feel comfortable in a class of dogs and people, where we feel uncomfortable everywhere else.

They are an animal, and they bring us closer to raw emotions. 

More cannot think, skin kid (not mine) is crying.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Why do we love dogs so much?
Because they give you so much unconditionally, love, loyalty and adoration. And for me because i've been protected from other people as a child by my grandmother's large mutts. i think they just accept you for who you are, forgive your flaws, love you for your finer bits...they don't ever try to abuse their relationship with you in anyway or misuse you in anyway. More thn i can say about some people i've had in my life before. 
Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? 
No idea, not dog people? I'm personally really bothered by people who just dislike dogs without any personal bad experience with dogs. It's just like why are you so afraid to approach them, scared they'll see you for what you really are?
Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? 
Cause they're family, and family stick together
Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? 
Haven't been there yet, not looking forward to it 
Have you always been like this? 
Have always always been a dog person, maybe because I've never had a bad experiences and i've always loved being around them and my odd dog growling/barking at me incidents have always been my fault. Loved dogs for as long as i can remember, always will love them. Future spouse HAS to love them too, one of my deciding criteria when deciding if i should date a guy now or not 
Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was? 
Would consider it depending on how painful losing Munich is gonna be in (touch wood) hopefully a good 12 yrs from now <3


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am addicted to fish keeping. I have dogs because I enjoying sharing my life with an animal that understands me better then I under stand myself at time. Dogs read us better then any human can. My dog is my best friend. She keels my secret she is always there for me, she makes me smile, she can sooth me, watching her run free on hikes being free living how wish I could at time. 

Dogs are animals that just fit so perfectly into our lives. 

I can't be friends with someone that does not like animals. I think people that don't like animals are weird and can not be trusted.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been dog and horse crazy my whole life, in fact I have never lived a day in my life without a dog, I bought my first horse when I got my first good job and it's been a life long dream fulfilled, the dogs really became even more important to me when I purchased my first house all by myself, I live alone in a rural area and they have become not only my protectors, but my constant companions, I marvel at how they don't care about themselves, it's all about me, when I run out to bring the horses in from a blowing snow storm they could remain safe and warm in the house, but they trudge along with me, even the little terriers who have a harder time of it, when I take a shower I look out and they are curled up on the bath mat, waiting for me to come out, no matter where I go, they are there by my side, making me laugh, and hug them, last night watching the Super Bowl, I dozed off and awoke to myself covered in dogs, all snuggled up together, through my animals I have met my best friends,people like me, animal lovers, we have been friends through the years all bound for our love of our dogs and our horses. I'm not one of those women that goes goo goo over human babies, but last week a patient brought in a Dachshund puppy and I had to hold it and play with it, my co-workers laugh at me cause I won't even go look at a human baby, LOL! My heaven on earth is a trail ride on one of my horses, with my dogs running alongside on a beautiful scenic trail, it just doesn't get better than that.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't always been a dog lover. I mean...I like dogs as a child and teenager but I was always leaning to I'm gonna have a huge family. Something changed for me and I got Casper after we were married a few months. Then we recently got Callie and sadly, my hubby doesn't want to have children, so these ARE my children. They just happen to be furry and have 4 legs. I love them. I would do anything for them and I think they know that. Maybe Casper a little more than Callie right now, but they know. Now that I'm being a total sap, I don't care if there's a 12-step program and some people just don't understand but I'll probably always be the crazy dog lady.


----------



## vietguy357 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have always loved dogs!! They are so loyal and personally I feel like they are smarter than a lot of the people out there today. haha


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's in my genetic make-up, there is no way I could 'not' love any type of animal.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Why do we love dogs so much? *
There are so many things to do with dogs, they possess and undying loyalty and are such versatile animals. You could have one simply as a companion, you could have a dog to aid you, they work for us, and they can be a sports buddy. Sort of like how some folks dream of having a kid go big in sports, you can do that with your dog and they're not going to be disappointed if you don't win, they're just happy you were there. 
*
Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? *
Body language, speed, environment, the dog's emotional state, a lot of different things could cause it.

*Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? *
Dogs didn't ask to be brought into our lives, I think they deserve the best we can offer.
*
Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? *
For me I'm overly paranoid and dogs have been the only thing I could fully trust throughout my life.
*
Have you always been like this? *
I've only been into dog sports and obedient for the past two or so years. But when I was young my dogs were my best friends.


----------



## crish01 (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't always been a dog partner. I mean...I like pets as a kid and youngster but I was always inclined to I'm going to have a large household. Something modified for me and I got Casper after we were wedded a few several weeks. Then we lately got Callie and unfortunately, my husband doesn't want to have kids, so these ARE my kids. They just are fuzzy and have 4 feet. I really like them. I would do anything for them and I think they know that. Maybe Casper a little more than Callie now, but they know. Now that I'm being a complete sap, I don't health care if there's a 12-step system and some people just don't comprehend but I'll probably always be the insane dog woman


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Just to let you know...this thread perked me up  I will be answering after I get some ideas of other people's responses...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Why do we love dogs so much? I don't get it either, actually :'c
Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? I do know but do not wish to share over and over again...
Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? I don't buy it either. 
Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone? Because they become an extension of ourselves. Why would you want to lose something that is a part of you? Like a limb? You'd be crippled but with the case of a dog, it would be emotionally crippled. 
Have you always been like this? No way.
Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was? Please oh PLEASE sign me up if there is one out there!!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Being inclusive of all breeds because these are questions I sometimes wonder about.
> 
> Why do we love dogs so much? As someone else said, we love dogs because we carefully, over thousands of years, selected among dogs for servants and companions. Imagine, it's like an entire species was developed, in part, to be our friends.
> Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not? People differ. My mother could never walk by an infant without a smile coming to her face. I can't walk by a (well-behaved) dog without a similar smile.
> ...


When do we get to see Jean's replies?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

There are too many reasons to list.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

dog and human relationship goes waaaayyyyyy back. some scientists believe dogs were influential in human survival in ancient times, early warning against threats and thus played a role in human development. "this is the 5 cent version". although there are some people who have no use for dogs, i think most are programed to like dogs. they relax us and make us feel safer. of course we have all heard of the health benefits they offer.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know why I love dogs so much. I just know that I always have. I have always lived with dogs and grew up in a dog show home. My brothers could care less about dogs, but they have always been in my heart. I can't remember a time when they weren't.

I don't know why some people are dog people and some people aren't. I don't know why I am a horse person when so many people aren't. All I can say is that when I see a dog or horse, I feel something in my heart that speaks to me in some way that I can't articulate.

The time, effort and money issue goes back to feeling this never ending desire to just know _more _and do _more. _I feel driven to know and do more. I can't say why. It is realistic, I think. I don't spend more money or time than I have available, so it isn't an addiction that I have no control over. But that drive is there and pushing me forward. I don't think I have ever felt like I was done with a particular dog or horse. There is always that question that starts with "I wonder if...".

I don't know why we continue to give our hearts to these animals that never live long enough. Maybe we continue to walk into what experience tells us will end in heartbreak because we need the distinct connection we have with our dogs? I love my husband and my children. I have wonderful friends and an engrossing, interesting career. I have such a wonderful, fulfilling life in so many ways. But nothing else in that full life makes me feel the way I feel when Tanner looks at me with intent, or the way Riley the Pug makes me laugh or the way I feel when my horse pops his head up and nickers at me when I go to bring him in from pasture. So I guess I would say that it is that special connection, the one I can't get with anyone or anything else, that makes me walk into this heartbreak over and over again. Walk in happily, knowingly and with joy in my heart.
Sheilah


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

*Because they care!!!*

_Why do we love dogs so much? _

Cats don't feel love ALL the time, Birds talk back (my parrots have too much attitude), the iguana is just there.
My dogs pay close attention to my face and my body language and they are so tuned in to my psyche that I never need to tell them when I am happy, sad, tired, or upset - they just react appropriately. Husbands can't even do that!!!!


_Why are some people able to walk by a dog and some are not?_ 
Because they have NO IDEA!!!

_Why do we spend our time, money, and give our love to an animal that supposedly (I don't buy it!) is only trying to use us for our thumbs and food? 
_

We know all this - yet we are impressed by the skill that these creatures have to make us do all they bid of us and we just don't mind. A kiss on the hand or a snuggle on the couch makes everything better! 

_Why does it bother us so much when they are sick, or worse, when they are getting ready to leave us and when they are gone?_

Because we know they cannot care for themselves - that is our job. Their job is love and devotion with a lot of laughs; our job is good food, good love and a warm cozy place to sleep! We miss them when they go because they link to our hearts and minds and souls like no other being can. All without words!

_Have you always been like this? _

Yup. Since I was 2 and got my Poodle FiFi - then at 3 we got Bambi, my first GSD.

_Is there a 12 step program and would you even care if there was?_ 

I would track down and harm whomever comes up with a 12 step anti dog program... My puppy madness makes me happy! Most humans do not....


----------



## Glow (Oct 15, 2012)

*All animals*

I can't find words to explain how much and what the reason is that I love dogs. It's not just dogs, its all animals.
A lot of times I find myself preferring animals to humans, they dont lie or steal or sin knowingly (chewing yiour new pair of shoes doesnt count!  ) they offer love and loyalty and comfrt and lift your mood and play with you and they dont care what you look like, what you are, what your past is, they are always there to give love. Animals are amazing creatures and my life-long goal is to win the lottery and get the perfect shelter sorted for them worldwide. Dream big


----------

